# the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride - August 5th 2012



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 31, 2012)

*THIS SUNDAY -- Our rides have been crazy huge this year with around 175-200 riders showing up each month this year -- *a great easy ride that is about 2 hours long --* If you want to ride slow - be in the front of the ride*  ( since you have to wait for everyone to catch the group ) -- & *IF YOU WANT TO RIDE FAST - ride in the tail end of our ride* where I am usually helping riders with bicycle issues & making sure they are on the right path to follow the group -- see everyone out there - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 1, 2012)

If everything goes well, I'll be there. Still have A LOT to do on my bike, but I'm hoping to at least get her rideable by Sunday


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 1, 2012)

*Right on -- can't wait to ride*

I got my Silverking rat rod built up & going to do the maiden voyage & shake down run with it on our ride Sunday -- We'll see you there -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2012)

*CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride weather will be 79 degrees*

Bring some sun block for Sundays ride - 79 Degrees is the local forecast & sunny of course - see y'all there - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 3, 2012)

Its hard to choose what bike to ride..

Im thinking about tuning up the twinbar, 53 green lux liner or 41 elgin deluxe... or we could go old school with the iver, new england or maybe even racycle... 


 I had so much fun at the last ride (my first) that I'm bringing along 3 extra people!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 3, 2012)

*That's what I always have a problem with - what to ride ......... hmmmmmm*



lobsterboyx said:


> Its hard to choose what bike to ride..
> 
> Im thinking about tuning up the twinbar, 53 green lux liner or 41 elgin deluxe... or we could go old school with the iver, new england or maybe even racycle...
> 
> ...




It's funny when a small group of us went up to ride with the Rolling Relics across the Golden Gate Bridge a couple weeks back I stated the same thing " I don't know what to ride " -- well I ended making the choice but it's difficult when there are a few to choose from -- I rode my Twinbar to Huntington Beach from Newport last weekend -- it will be a good ride with whatever you decide on -- glad you had a good time & are passing it on by bringing some people with - put the bicycle names in a hat & pick the bicycle for the day - or grab the one closest to the door - it will be a great day either way -- RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2012)

*What a turnout - NEW RECORD - 245 Riders counted !!!*

Thanks to everyone making it out to the ride last Sunday -- We set a new ride record with 245 riders making it out for the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride August 5th - thank you Holly for bringing out some home made cookies for people before the ride - thanks again to everyone for the great day in Long Beach with Sunny skies & temps in the low 80's with ocean breezes - We look forward to the next CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride on September 2nd - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2012)

WOW!!!! 245!!!! That's insane!! Hopefully i don't get lost in the crowd when we come down in september....


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 6, 2012)

Pics anyone?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2012)

*Here's what I rode ----- maiden voyage*



lobsterboyx said:


> Pics anyone?




Well I didn't end up taking any pictures really except of my own new favorite build - so I will start the ball rolling & hope others do the same by posting some -- I just finished my Silverking - a little inspired board track racer - I dubbed it to be the " Copper King 2012 " & took her on her maiden voyage & she held up with no issues except the seat was a little loose & that was a easy fix when we stopped on the ride --- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## slick (Aug 6, 2012)

You're going to need a helicopter view picture of all those bikes cruising on the beach!!! Know any pilots with planes? That would be awesome to get a couple shots of the line. Copper King looks killer man.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 6, 2012)

I had a bit too much fun and wore myself out, I came home and fell right asleep, the bikes are still in the car... I hope...


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 6, 2012)

Same here. Honestly, I was so exhausted I don't really recall driving home... Knocked out as soon as I stumbled in & managed to wake up around 1am & pull the bikes outta the pickup bed. Was hoping they'd still be there. Had to take an Aleve just to get going today. Still sore as hell. Does this mean I'm grossly out of shape? Maybe I need to make these rides a regular thing...


----------



## Boris (Aug 6, 2012)

Fantastic!!! It's great to see so many of you in one area devoted to riding your classic bikes.


----------



## vincev (Aug 6, 2012)

Post some pictures


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 7, 2012)

number one fish and chips in long beach, along with the gangster fly is the last thing I remember.


----------



## slick (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL!!! You L.A. guys are classic! I'll see you boys in september. Maybe we should do a pre ride saturday evening for dinner and drinks?? What's up gang?? Karla and i are down. Let's RIDE!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 7, 2012)

*I will look into Helicopter coverage -- LOL*



slick said:


> You're going to need a helicopter view picture of all those bikes cruising on the beach!!! Know any pilots with planes? That would be awesome to get a couple shots of the line. Copper King looks killer man.




Thanks Chris -- The Copper King is one of my favorite simple straight forward builds to date -- I had the frame for a long time - but after my motorcycle accident I wasn't able to do much as far as working on bikes due to all my injuries I still am very limited with my arm that was shattered -- so when the RRB Build was announced I had some ideas - but no real direction - I wanted to build something that I hadn't seen done with one of those before - my friend has a shop that builds one off customs & they are always fat tire bicycles out of a Airstream trailer in Costa Mesa - since I wasn't able to work & was on disability I would go over to his shop & hang out between my physical therapy that I had 5 days a week for 10 months & just enjoy watching & brainstorming ideas with him - well he had just had some parts powder coated in that copper color & it hit me - it looked like a shiny polished penny - that was it - copper powder coat the aluminum hoops which he had on the wall that just came back from the coaters - I rushed down the next day with the frame & mocked it up to see if it would all fit under the frame with no mods - it did & it was on - I was still limited on ability to build it up so I secretly built it up for the next few weeks - I wanted to take it up there on your ride but it was not ready - so I rolled 'ol faithful up there instead - I finally finished the bike & worked out all the quirks last Saturday night at around 10:30pm with the finishing touch - the white teardrop vintage pedal & copper assembly - man that took a long time - so I took it to the CYCLONE COASTER ride as mentioned & what a ride it was - smooth with plenty of help with the 245 riders in case something went wrong - good times -- I barely made the timeline for the RRB build #7 but I am glad I was able to share my build - I also have a polished out one that is all NOS 80's BMX red anno parts & it looks like a old BMX 26 cruiser from the day & I love that build too -- but now those rims look tiny - but it looks like a completely different machine which is good - variety is the spice of life is what they say - RIDE VINTAGE - Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 8, 2012)

lobsterboyx said:


> number one fish and chips in long beach, along with the gangster fly is the last thing I remember.




HaHa! That fly was pretty ballsy. He was like" Yeah,so what I'm about to fly away with your $10 bill. What yous gonna do about it...punk?"


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 8, 2012)

So, over 200 people show up for a bike ride and only a few pics get posted.. I call BS...no pics, no video, no proof...I think there were only a dozen people and a great fish story...


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 9, 2012)

^^I was thinking the same thing. This is the 3rd consecutive ride I have missed! =( They are only boasting because we weren't there.


----------



## schwinnja (Aug 9, 2012)

old hotrod said:


> So, over 200 people show up for a bike ride and only a few pics get posted.. I call BS...no pics, no video, no proof...I think there were only a dozen people and a great fish story...




I see how you really are Dave!
You miss a ride, we miss your photography, and the ride never happened!

See you this weekend.

Scott did take some shots; maybe he'll post them.


----------



## slick (Aug 9, 2012)

Scotts too busy buying Huffmans... LOL!!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2012)

*See what happens when Dave misses a ride*



old hotrod said:


> So, over 200 people show up for a bike ride and only a few pics get posted.. I call BS...no pics, no video, no proof...I think there were only a dozen people and a great fish story...




*Dave ( oldhotrod ) is usually Mr Picture & usually the unofficial official picture guy @ our rides - well he missed this last ride & I see how you are -  - 
* Scott ( 37fleetwood ) also brings at least one camera along at all of our rides & special events - between those two there are a lot of pictures  
*WITH ALL THE JOKING ASIDE *- David used to take pictures at every ride - but after a few dozen rides all the bicycle pictures all start looking the same - taking pictures is a lot of work for anyone who takes the uploads & edits them & I commend anyone who has the time to do it - 

*Well I also I see a lot of other people on the CYCLONE COASTER rides also taking pictures - That is why I posted a call out on *www.cyclonecoaster.com *website to have those people POST their pictures on theCabe - Rat Rod Bikes - Facebook - Schwinn Bike Forum or anywhere so everyone could see what we do every month on the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride -- Lets hope that gets some pics here there & everywhere *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 9, 2012)

I was going to take a photo of this really cool bike and this couple walked right in front of the camera right as I was taking it and ruined it! maybe you should have come Dave, that way we would have had a real photographer, and not just me. 
let me know if you guys want to see the rest, though there not very good, kinda like this one...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 9, 2012)

*Another great bicycle shot ruined by people not paying attention*

Wow that couple must not have seen you trying to take the shot of the incredible bicycle - people can be so inconsiderate


----------



## old hotrod (Aug 9, 2012)

And what about the hours upon hours of video that is never seen...come on people...get it together!


----------

